# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  دستور if

## alifaraji

بنام خدا
من یه برنامه نویس سطح متوسطم!

من یک کوتاه کننده لینک دارم که نمیخوام آدرس خود سایتم کوتاه بشه و اینکه اون لینکی رو که میفرسته حتما فرمت لینک باشه .
میخوام این ها رو بررسی کنه و اگه درست بود کد ها رو اجرا کنه !

1) حتما با http:// و ... شروع بشه و همینطور پسوند داشته باشه مثل  ir یا com ، کلا فرمت URL رو داشته باشه.
2) اون لینکی که فرستاده میشه دامنه من (دامنه سایت کوتاه کننده لینک) نباشه !

پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## Yashar1989

برای اینکه لینک صحیح رو کاربر وارد کنه خود به فرمت input="url" بده
اگر لینک رو وارد نکنه فرم ثبت نمیشه ارور میده

----------


## alifaraji

میدونم و از قبل هم همین کار رو کرده بودم!
ممکنه از یه فرم دیگه بفرسته که خودش ساخته در ضمن به درخواست 2 هم نگاهی بندازید !

----------


## Yashar1989

if(isset($_POST['submit']))
{
    if($_POST['txturl']="$urlsite")
        $message ='error'; 
    else
        $message = 'code sabte form';
}
چون ممکنه کاربر ادرسهای مختلف از سایت خودت رو تست کنه میتونی اول دومین رو تشخیص بدی اگر دامین وارد شده با دامین خودت یکی بود فرم رو ثبت نکنی
برای اینکار هم تو 2 تا لینک زیر مثالهای خوبی زده:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...certain-domain
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8...-just-the-base

----------


## MMSHFE

الآن به بحث امنیت چه ربطی داشت که تو این تالار ایجاد کردین؟

----------


## MMSHFE

تاپیک به تالار اصلی PHP منتقل شد. لطفاً بیشتر دقت کنید که کجا تاپیک ایجاد میکنید.

----------


## foreach

دوست عزیز برای اعتبار سنجی URL ها میتونید خیلی ساده از filter_var استفاده کنید

<?php$url = 'http://example.com';if(!filter_var($url,FILTER_VALIDATE_U  RL)) {       die('URL not valid');}

و اگه میخواین جلوی کوتاه شدن لینک های مشخصی رو بگیرید یه آرایه از URL ها بسازید و موقع کوتاه کردن لینک چک کنید

<?php
$filter = array('http://example.com','http://www.google.com');$url = 'http://example.com';
if(in_array($url,$filter)) {       die('URL not valid');}

----------

